# Fairness?



## AltathirChris (22. September 2008)

hi leuts


ich wollt mal fragen wie das denn mit der balance bei war aussieht weil ein paar klassen einfach übertrieben stark sind

soll jetzt kein mimimiii sein sondern ein normaler thread 

gleicht sich das mit der stärke irgendwann aus??

hier maln paar beispiele:

disciple of khaine und der sigmar priester machen fett damage und sind unglaublich zäh durch mittlere rüstung und self heal


dunkelelfen zauberer und feuerzauberer machen den übertrieeeeeebensten schaden und so zerbrechlich wie überall angeprangert wird sind die nich wirklich

der vergleich zwischen magus und zauberin zeigt das ja wohl ziemlich deutlich


der magus: ein "defensiver" zauberer wird in der beschreibung gesagt

jo der dämon is ja ma ziemlich fürn popo weil die 20 schaden alle 2 sekunden sind nichmals die 2sekunden cast time wert es sei denn er wird nich beschossen/der magus stirbt vorher/er hat die ganzen 3 minuten über ein target

defensiv hies bis vor kurzem für mich zäh/ausdauernd usw.

is der magus ja mal nich wirklich im vergleich zur zauberin

die zauberin: ballert einem schon auf lvl 10-15 ma eben nen 500er crit rein

bekommt dafür zwar mal nen rückschlag von 200 is aber auch egal weil die gegner stehn nach einem 2sec cast und nem instant hinterher sowie nich mehr

is ungefähr genauso ausdauernd wie der magus.........



gleicht sich das auf 30-40 noch aus?? meine beurteilung stützt sich auf den bereich 1-20 daher wollt ich mal eure meinung hörn


so far


----------



## elisia (22. September 2008)

also duziehst irgenwelche vergleiche und sagst beispiele ohne begründung. ? also ich hatte heute zum beispiel eine lustige sache in khains umarmung ich jüngerin des kaine und eine hochelfen nachtschatten lieferten uns ein duell ich 11 kurz vor lvl 12 und die hochelfe lvl 11 war sehr witzig ich zog alle register im angriff und konnte dennoch nicht immer nah genug rann weilsie verlangsamung als pfeilschuss einsetzte  so liefen wir einige minuten nebeneinander her und kämpften bis zu dem abgrund mit der lava wo sie dann einen schuss abgab der mich von boden riss und zurückwarf in die lava was hab ich gelacht

schnell wiederbelebt also released und bin wieder runter die elfe schon nageschlagen sprang freiwillig in die lava was must ich lachen wir hatten ca noch 2 begegnungen dann und keiner erang einen sieg war ein wirklich seltener schöner kampf ohne einmischung ich hatte dann lvl up und hab noch 5 hochelfen geschnetzelt ok die waren lvl 8-10 *g* oh mann.


außerdem ist der magus nicht zu vergleichen mit dem zauberer? eher mit dem maschinist zb weil desen waffe auch stationär ist warhammer geht nach dem schere stein papier prinzip und gut eingespielte grp werden zb auch immer die oberhand haben.fairniess ? du das ist warhammer was erwartest du das spiel ist erst am start und jetzt wird schon rumgeheult das die balance nicht stimmt  ohne überhaupt viel getestet zu haben hmm ?

naja so mal mein eindruck


----------



## AltathirChris (22. September 2008)

ps: direkt nochne frage

wird auch der dmg vom jünger angepasst?

kann der dann am ende nur dmg machen oder nur heilen oder keins von beidem oder beides wie atm??

sry das ich euch so löcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (22. September 2008)

hast du mal einen jünger gespielt er ist ein kämpfender heiler zb dadurch das er seinen gegner schlägt bekommt er leben soas wie  lebensentzug  und 1 heal was soll da angepast werden


----------



## Albatou (22. September 2008)

Spiel nen Schwarzork auf Level 21 und im 1on1 hat mich bisher niemand beeindrucken können. Am schwersten sind noch Sigmapriester, den Rest lach ich einfach aus. Besonders Die "imba" Firemages... lol. Ich hab 6500 HP (und bekomm dazu noch extrem wenig Dmg^^), hau denen 2 - 3 mal auf den Sack und den Rest besorgen se sich selber.

Von mir aus kanns bleiben wie's ist^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AltathirChris (22. September 2008)

natürlich kann man den magus mit der zauberin verlgeichen:

ich vergleiche den dmg und das aushalte vermögen


beim dmg is die zauberin klar vorne und beim aushaltevermögen ziemlicher gleichstand

is mir schon klar das man in der gruppe spielen muss um voran zu kommen aber warum sollt ich in ne gruppe nen magus rein nehmen wenn ne zauberin den doppelten dmg macht?

ich seh im moment kaum vorteile des magus gegenüber der zauberin


is mir schon das das nen bisschen früh is aber man kann ja nie früh genug anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jo ich hab nen jünger auf lvl 12

mir gehts darum das der ja auf dem lvl total imba is

ich sterb fast nie und mach sorgar champions auf meinem lvl ohne probleme im 1on1 platt was mit anderen klassen nich so einfach is

ich wollte wissen ob das auf den höheren stufen immer noch so is 
weil der jünger ja eigentlich ein heiler is

es heisst ja überall in den war foren dass ein chosen zb ein tank is und man den nich auf dmg skillen soll

der jünger gefällt mit schon ziemlich aber ich würd den gerne weiter so spielen wie er is und und nich als komplett heiler




jo bei nem tank mit 6,5k hp hat ja selbst nen feuermagier was zu tun aber nen stoffi blasen die einfach um


----------



## Shrukan (22. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Spiel nen Schwarzork auf Level 21 und im 1on1 hat mich bisher niemand beeindrucken können. Am schwersten sind noch Sigmapriester, den Rest lach ich einfach aus. Besonders Die "imba" Firemages... lol. Ich hab 6500 HP (und bekomm dazu noch extrem wenig Dmg^^), hau denen 2 - 3 mal auf den Sack und den Rest besorgen se sich selber.
> 
> Von mir aus kanns bleiben wie's ist^^
> 
> ...



Da werde ich mit Freude meinen Schwarzork weiterleveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StalkerDE89 (22. September 2008)

also auf dem server wo ich zocke ist Fairness richtig gut komsmt auch immer auf die gilden an finde ich


----------



## Klaviaer (22. September 2008)

Ich bin Lv 22 Maschinist und schwöre Dir:

Kein Caster hat eine Chance. Ich habe so viele Störschüsse und Granaten, dass die maximal zu 2 starken Zaubern kommen. Blendgrante, DoT, DoT, Schockgrante, DoT, DoT, eventuell Rückstoßschuss, DoT, und wieder von vorne. Die sterben reihenweise im 1vs1.

Mit Stacheldraht und Rückstoß habe Ich auch schon Hexenkriegerinnen niedergerungen. SOGAR 1 Khaine! Es ist machbar, wenn man die Störangriffe richtig timet.


----------



## Symatry (22. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Ich bin Lv 22 Maschinist und schwöre Dir:
> 
> Kein Caster hat eine Chance. Ich habe so viele Störschüsse und Granaten, dass die maximal zu 2 starken Zaubern kommen. Blendgrante, DoT, DoT, Schockgrante, DoT, DoT, eventuell Rückstoßschuss, DoT, und wieder von vorne. Die sterben reihenweise im 1vs1.
> 
> Mit Stacheldraht und Rückstoß habe Ich auch schon Hexenkriegerinnen niedergerungen. SOGAR 1 Khaine! Es ist machbar, wenn man die Störangriffe richtig timet.




Ja und was ist mit Schamanen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

In einem Spiel was auf Gruppenkampf ausgelegt ist gibt es keine Fairness für 1vs1 oder der Klassen untereinander. Wichtig ist, dass beide Fraktionen letztendlich gleich stark sind.

Und für jede Klasse gibts ne Konterklasse. Dass die Melee-Selfheal Klassen Jünger und Sigmar die stärksten im 1on1 sind ist jawohl klar, aber mal gesehen was passiert wenn 2 Melee DD auf nem Sigmar rumkloppen ? Da ist nix mehr mit hoch heilen.

Der Grund warum 1 Zauberinn und 1 Magus besser sind als 2 Zauberinnen ? Schaden ist nicht alles. Der Magus hat andere Stärken, die der Gruppe helfen. Eine gemischte Gruppe ist deutlich effektiver als, wenn immer nur die gleichen Klassen vorhanden sind. Und irgendwer muss ja die SChadensspitze bilden, das können nicht alle gleichzeitig sein. Ansonsten bau mal ne Gruppe mit 5 Zauberinnen und 1 Jünger und lass sie gegen ne Gruppe Eisenbrecher, Schwertmeister, Sigmar, Erzmagier, Maschinist, Weisser Löwe antreten. Mag sein, dass die Zauberinnen den ersten Tank im Fokus noch umnuken, aber dann sind die anderen Melees da und das wars!!


----------



## AltathirChris (22. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Grund warum 1 Zauberinn und 1 Magus besser sind als 2 Zauberinnen ? Schaden ist nicht alles. Der Magus hat andere Stärken, die der Gruppe helfen.



ja ich will doch nur wissen welche die denn sind^^

das bisschen was der mehr einsteckt kanns ja wohl nich sein und der dämon auch nich

also was isses denn dann??


----------



## Hannes1887 (22. September 2008)

Ich spiele Schwarzork und bin zufrieden wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devult (22. September 2008)

also ob die Charactere später noch ausgeglichen werden, is mir nich bekannt (spiel selber erst ein lvl 16 Chosen aber die Klassen die du genannt hast, also die cast dd`s und die Nahkampf heiler, über die kann ich im 1on1 nur lachen. Hab erst einen guten Sigmarpriester getroffen (das Duell hat min. 10 min. gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ansonsten sind die nur Futter für meine Axt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## sevendays5 (22. September 2008)

ich hoffe die tankklassen werden noch generft^^ ich spiel selber nen schwertmeister, schon abartig wie die abgehen. mein schönstes erlebniss in erkrund. 2 maguses versteckten sich selbst in der hütte, beide umgenietet. das kann nicht wahr sein. obwohl die beiden ihren dämon draussen hatten.


----------



## OldboyX (22. September 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt wurde hier: Das PVP muss für Gruppen balanciert sein. Im 1 on 1 ist es nie komplett ausgeglichen, vor allem nicht auf niedrigen Rängen, auf maxlvl ist das sicher etwas besser.

Was ich nicht bestätigen kann ist die Übermacht einer Tankklasse. Entweder habt ihr keine guten Gegner gehabt, wart im Rang weit überlegen oder ein Heiler hat euch aus 150 Fuß heimlich geheilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

An einen gut gespielten Schattenkrieger kommst als Tank überhaupt nie ran, der verlangsamt dich im Laufen und wurzelt dich für 10 Sekunden fest - immer wieder und daraus kann man nur 1 mal pro Minute entfliehen und dann ist man doch wieder verlangsamt. Auch Zauberer/Firemages können wenn gut gespielt sehr gemein kiten: Anwurzeln, wegrennen, dmg, rennen etc. 

Hat man als Tank erstmal first hit und ist der snare schon drauf, ist ein Tank ziemlich arg, aber das ist ja dann keine faire Ausgangssituation.


----------



## Stancer (22. September 2008)

Ihr dürft nicht von 1on1 ausgehen. Da sind manche Klassen anderen um längen überlegen. Ihr müsst die Klassen als ganzes in einer Gruppe sehen.

Ein reiner Heiler/Caster wird gegen Melees nie eine Chance im 1v1 haben !!!


----------



## sTereoType (22. September 2008)

elisia schrieb:


> ich hatte dann lvl up und hab noch 5 hochelfen geschnetzelt ok die waren lvl 8-10 *g* oh mann.


im Umarmung des Khaine Szenario? oO


----------



## Jaimewolf (23. September 2008)

a) Ab ins Gruppenspiel und kein 1vs1 betreiben

und

b) LvL 40 werden

führt zu

c) Dann vergleichen und "Imba" schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghostfather (23. September 2008)

Mit Fairness ist es in dem Game eh nicht weit, ich sag nur einen Spell Namen, Da Härtste, solange eine Tank Klasse die dann auch noch massig Schaden austeilt, sich auch selber heilen kann, läuft in dem
Game gewaltig was schief.


----------



## Siccaria (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Was ich nicht bestätigen kann ist die Übermacht einer Tankklasse. Entweder habt ihr keine guten Gegner gehabt, wart im Rang weit überlegen oder ein Heiler hat euch aus 150 Fuß heimlich geheilt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich spiel zur Zeit 2 chars, eine Sigmarspriesterin und eine Schwertmeisterin...
Bisher hat kein Tank auf gleichem Level in 1 zu 1 Situationen auch nur ansatzweise eine Chance gehabt, das meiste von deren Schaden kann weggeheilt werden während der Priester gleichzeitig ordentlich austeilt. Umgekehrt hat mein Schwertmeister schon sowas von geflucht wenn er es mit einem Chaosheiler zu tun hatte - gut das ich in keinem TS bin.  Magier dagegen waren für die Hoethlady nie ein Problem... ausser ich hatte mal wieder Diashow und ihn aus der Sicht verloren, aber ok, das liegt an meinem PC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insofern - die Klassen scheinen sich nach der Kontereinordnung schon so zu verhalten wie das geplant ist, das ist zumindest meine Einschätzung.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulasch80 (23. September 2008)

ich für meinen teil bin auch der überzeugung das es schon alles richtig ist wie es bisher läuft.
das game ist wie schon sooft gesagt ein gruppenspiel und kein single.....ich habe einen 18er erzmagier und 17er sigma.....beide rocken ungemein.
beim erzmagier ist es allerdings so das im 1vs1 weniger chancen für mich bestehen, hingegen mim sigma ist es recht gut. in der gruppe liege ich ganz klar mim erzi vorne, schaden wie auch heilung.
WAR= gruppenspiel!!!! und wenn die fehlenden klassen mal kommen, dann sind die fraktionen aus ausgeglichener!

FAZIT: ist schon alles ok so wies ist!!!


----------



## Areson (23. September 2008)

Naja Gruppenspiel hin oder her. Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf Druiden und "Ich Stund dich 2 Minuten und bin so cool" Schurken hatte. Es nervt schon, wenn man 20 Minuten zu einem Questgebiet läuft, den ersten Mob down hat, und einem dann schon wieder ein Auserkorener am Arsch hängt, gegen den man NULL Chancen hat kommen einen doch schon wieder Erinnerungen hoch. Klar sollen alle Klassen ihr Vor und Nachteile haben, meine Hexenjägerin macht mir auch trotzdem Spaß, aber man sollte wenigstens eine Faire Chance haben sich zu verteidigen. Gegen einen Auserkorenen oder Jünger kannst du gleich einfach stehen bleiben und nix machen, außer dich darauf vor zu bereiten wieder 20 Minuten zum Questziel zu latschen.


----------



## Patso (23. September 2008)

des schlimmste wasses zurzeit gibts sind die MASSEN an Schwarzorks und Auserwählten, weil 2-3 stück im szenario sind ja nicht schlimm aber ab so 6-8 stück wird das dann doch langsam nervig... ( ich spiel Maschinisten coole klasse macht richtig spaß wer mehr auf heilung steht sollte mal nen schamanen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## WarNuts (23. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Naja Gruppenspiel hin oder her. Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf Druiden und "Ich Stund dich 2 Minuten und bin so cool" Schurken hatte. Es nervt schon, wenn man 20 Minuten zu einem Questgebiet läuft, den ersten Mob down hat, und einem dann schon wieder ein Auserkorener am Arsch hängt, gegen den man NULL Chancen hat kommen einen doch schon wieder Erinnerungen hoch. Klar sollen alle Klassen ihr Vor und Nachteile haben, meine Hexenjägerin macht mir auch trotzdem Spaß, aber man sollte wenigstens eine Faire Chance haben sich zu verteidigen. Gegen einen Auserkorenen oder Jünger kannst du gleich einfach stehen bleiben und nix machen, außer dich darauf vor zu bereiten wieder 20 Minuten zum Questziel zu latschen.



Zeit sich Freunde zu suchen...


----------



## soulstrider (23. September 2008)

Moin,

also korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege, aber Fairness im 1vs1 wäre bei Warhammer imho völlig fehl am Platz.
Und Sprüche wie "Ich weiss ja das Warhammer auf Teamplay zählt, aber...." sind doch schon ein Widerspruch in sich.
Ausserdem ist es imho noch viel zu früh über Balance zu sprechen. Wenn dann alle mal 40 sind und ein oder zwei Monate
ins Land gezogen sind sieht man weiter. 
Ich mein welche Klasse zu schwach und welche zu stark ist wird doch sogar hier in diesem Thread bereits widerlegt !?

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt wurde hier: Das PVP muss für Gruppen balanciert sein. Im 1 on 1 ist es nie komplett ausgeglichen, vor allem nicht auf niedrigen Rängen, auf maxlvl ist das sicher etwas besser.
> 
> Was ich nicht bestätigen kann ist die Übermacht einer Tankklasse. Entweder habt ihr keine guten Gegner gehabt, wart im Rang weit überlegen oder ein Heiler hat euch aus 150 Fuß heimlich geheilt
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung gegen was für Tanks du bisher gespielt hast... vermutlich welche auf Level 1. Ich kann mich gegen jegliche bewegungseinschränkende Effekte immun machen und den Gegner an mich binden. Ich hab nen self-heal, auf Level 21 6500 HP, unendlich viel Rüstung und Widerstände. Und das aller Beste, mit Level 22 kann ich dann sogar noch Aktionspunkte abziehen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, du hast keine Ahnunug wovon du redest. Und deine Firemages verputz ich zum Frühstück... lol^^ Blackorc 4 President!


----------



## soulstrider (23. September 2008)

Danke Albatou!
Genau das mein ich ;-) Solange hier eine Klasse die Vor- und Nachteile der anderen Klasse in Frage stellt,
kann die Balance nicht so schlecht sein.

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## Amarillo (23. September 2008)

Eine Idee wäre ja, dass die Szenariengruppen jeweils mit einer Anzahl an Klassen bestückt sein müssen.
Gerade diese Schwarzorkhorden machen in grösserer Anzahl einfach zu viel Schaden. 

Wenn da 6 bis 8 Grünhäute um sich schlagen, hat man kaum eine Chance etwas dagegen zusetzen.


----------



## Nargohl (23. September 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> a) Ab ins Gruppenspiel und kein 1vs1 betreiben
> 
> und
> 
> ...



/sighn.

Vorher bringts nix.

Aus meiner sicht als Jünger (lvl14) zu 1on1:
bis ca. lvl8 haben mich noch einige gleichlevelige umgehauen. seit dem hau ich sie fast alle um. feuermages und machinisten sind nur futter. aber gegen die 2 tankklassen seh ich kein land. aber das auch nur im 1vs1. dasist aber doch eher selten. WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel!


----------



## DeeeRoy (23. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre ja, dass die Szenariengruppen jeweils mit einer Anzahl an Klassen bestückt sein müssen.
> Gerade diese Schwarzorkhorden machen in grösserer Anzahl einfach zu viel Schaden.
> 
> Wenn da 6 bis 8 Grünhäute um sich schlagen, hat man kaum eine Chance etwas dagegen zusetzen.



Die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber wahrscheinlich wird dann nur alle 2 Std. ein Schlachtfeld eröffnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (23. September 2008)

Es ist doch gar nicht beabsichtigt dass die einzelnen Klassen gebalanced werden. 1vs1 hat in WAR nichts zu suchen. Spielt WoW wenn ihr sowas wollt. WAR interessiert sich für RvR das heist ein Raid gegen den anderen und das Balance ist in der Schlachtgruppe und gewonnen wird durch die richtige Taktik.

Daher verliert auch immer die Gruppe im Szenario, welche immer auf alles einprügelt was herglaufen kommt anstatt die Heiler zu fokusen^^


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Eine Idee wäre ja, dass die Szenariengruppen jeweils mit einer Anzahl an Klassen bestückt sein müssen.



Da halt ich gar nichts von. Würde doch alles nur langweilig machen, weil man vorher genau wüsste was kommt. Dann gäbs eine Taktik für alles und fertig. Ne, muss ich nicht haben.

Noch was...
Was mir so generell auffällt an BGs, wir bei der Zerstörung haben meisten kaum Healer, sehr viele Tanks und wenig reine DDs.
Die bei der Ordnung haben meistens sehr viele Healer, sehr viele DDs (endlos Firemages und Maschinisten) aber kaum richtige Tanks.
Also rein subjektiv, hab natürlich keine Strichliste geführt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woran liegts?


----------



## Amarillo (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Da halt ich gar nichts von. Würde doch alles nur langweilig machen, weil man vorher genau wüsste was kommt. Dann gäbs eine Taktik für alles und fertig. Ne, muss ich nicht haben.



Sicherlich wäre es dann etwas anspruchsvoller aber es macht irgendwie auch keinen Spass immer überrannt zu werden.
Gut ich bin Maschinist und eh immer der erste der mit dem Gesicht im Dreck liegt aber wie heisst es so schön: "Getroffene Hunde bellen"


----------



## Aixem (23. September 2008)

Im Grunde ist die Idee schon nicht schlecht gleiche Teams = gutes Balacing das Problem aber auch auf unserem Server die Bösen haben zuviele Tanks.


----------



## makkaal (23. September 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber die Balancing Frage steht in meinen Augen der Allgemeinheit nicht einmal zu. Von uns kann keiner mit Sicherheit behaupten zu wissen, was sich die Entwickler gedacht haben. 90% aller Threads bezüglich derer beziehen sich auf nichts anderes, als die eigene Klasse zu verbessern und andere zu schwächen.
Grundsätzlich habe ich bei solchen Threads festgestellt, egal um welches MMO es sich handelte (!), dass die Probleme des TEs dadurch zu lösen wären, dass er a) lernt mit seiner eigenen Klasse umzugehen, b) lernt, was die anderen Klassen können, und was wohl am wichtigsten ist: c) sich der Allgemeinheit anzupassen und mit seiner Seite *gemeinsam* zu spielen.
Das heißt nicht "l2p", das heißt: Lerne aus deinen Fehlern und arbeite mit dem, was dir das Spiel gibt.

Ich setze mich doch auch nicht ins Büro, fange an zu arbeiten und beschwere mich dann darüber, dass der Kollege von der Buchhaltung Notizen mit einem Bleistift macht, die er wegradieren kann, ich dagegen aber mit einem Kuli schreiben muss und mich dazu gezwungen sehe, Fehler stehen zu lassen.
Um mal weiter mit dem Beispiel zu arbeiten: Selbst wenn die Situation nicht ohne weiteres abänderbar wäre - wer wäre denn so dämlich, dann sich nicht vorher Notizen zu machen, vorzuschreiben, langsam zu schreiben oder wenigstens einen schäbigen Kuli-Radierer zu kaufen? Wer würde denn zu seinem Chef gehen und sich darüber beschweren, nein, viel besser noch:
Zu seinen Kollegen zu gehen und sich mit ihnen darüber auszulassen, dass die Buchhalter doch voll "imba" sind.

Ich spreche mich nicht dagegen aus, dass Kritik verübt wird, ich spreche mich dagegen aus, hirnloses Gesülze zu produzieren, weil man unfähig ist mit einer Situation umzugehen. Und wenn sie bloß bedeutet, dass man einfach nur verlieren lernen muss.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung gegen was für Tanks du bisher gespielt hast... vermutlich welche auf Level 1. Ich kann mich gegen jegliche bewegungseinschränkende Effekte immun machen und den Gegner an mich binden. Ich hab nen self-heal, auf Level 21 6500 HP, unendlich viel Rüstung und Widerstände. Und das aller Beste, mit Level 22 kann ich dann sogar noch Aktionspunkte abziehen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, du hast keine Ahnunug wovon du redest. Und deine Firemages verputz ich zum Frühstück... lol^^ Blackorc 4 President!



Ja du kannst dich gegen bewegungseinschränkende Effekte immun machen bzw. sie bei dir selbst entfernen, aber nur 1 mal alle 60 Sekunden...und selbst dann, rennst du nur "gleich schnell" wie dein Gegner. Wenn er auf 100 Fuß Entfernung steht und du ihm nachläufst rennt er weg und er kann dich im Laufen verlangsamen, immer wieder, viel öfter als nur 1 mal alle 60 Sekunden. Soweit ich aber nun weiß rennen alle gleich schnell, wie also holst du ihn ein? Fliehen> kann er auch und selbst wenn er es nicht macht kommst du damit zwar ran, stehst aber komplett ohne Aktionspunkte da, er verlangsamt dich und schon hat er dich wieder auf Distanz.
Du kannst Gegner an dich binden und verlangsamen... vorausgesetzt du bist bereits in Melee Reichweite, in welche du gegen eine gut gespielte Range DD Klasse niemals kommst.

Klar ist das PVP auf RVR ausgelegt und muss für die Gruppe gebalanced sein, trotzdem ist es nicht so, dass eine Klasse gegen alle anderen Klassen ausnahmslos und mühelos gewinnt. Es hängt eben primär vom Können der einzelnen Spieler ab.

Außerdem habe ich bereits gesagt, dass man nicht davon ausgehen kann schon am Gegner dran zu sein und den snare schon drauf zu haben. Im übrigen spiele ich nicht gegen tanks, sondern ich spiele selbst einen (25er Schwarzork) und kenne zumindest dessen skills. 

Was Szenarien und die ganzen Theorien wieso welche Seite immer gewinnt angeht denke ich, dass in den Szenarien einfach zwei Faktoren entscheidend sind:

-Rangunterschiede: Wenn im Tempel 5 Ordnungsspieler Stufe 21 haben und von der Zerstörung der höchstrangige den 18ten Rang hat, dann ist das Ding einfach sehr sehr schwer zu gewinnen. Die Ränge werden zwar angepasst, aber nicht bis ganz  nach oben und außerdem fehlen die Items und Skills trotzdem.

-Teams: Sobald auf einer der Seiten ein Team (selbst wenn es nur 3-4 Leute sind) mit Voicechat agiert und bestimmte Ziele fokussiert, wird es für die gegnerische Seite sehr schwer, wenn sie nicht auch so gut zusammenarbeiten oder bedeutende Vorteile im Rang haben.

Über die Balance der Klassen kann man sich erst dann ein Bild machen, wenn zwei Teams (jeweils voll, mit TS und eingespielt) auf maxrang sich wiederholt Schlachten liefern und ähnlich gut spielen. Da könnte sich dann herauskristallisieren, dass vielleicht bestimmte Setups besser arbeiten als andere, aber bis dahin ist mit Sicherheit die "Klassenbalance" nicht der entscheidende Faktor in einem Szenario.

PS: @ makkaal  Well said!


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Ghostfather schrieb:


> Mit Fairness ist es in dem Game eh nicht weit, ich sag nur einen Spell Namen, Da Härtste, solange eine Tank Klasse die dann auch noch massig Schaden austeilt, sich auch selber heilen kann, läuft in dem
> Game gewaltig was schief.



Achja? Das ist ne Taktik, insofern blockierst Du damit nen Taktikslot. (1)
Es ist ein zufälliger proc - natürlich ganz nett, aber eben nicht kontrollierbar (2)
Es ist vom Effekt her nichts anderes als ein extrem "verzufälligter" hp-buff. (3)

"Massig Schaden" - ja ne is klar. Dazu sag ich jetzt nix, ausser vielleicht, daß "da härtästä" nicht unbedingt meine top-Takke wäre wenns um Schadensoutput geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ja du kannst dich gegen bewegungseinschränkende Effekte immun machen bzw. sie bei dir selbst entfernen, aber nur 1 mal alle 60 Sekunden...und selbst dann, rennst du nur "gleich schnell" wie dein Gegner. Wenn er auf 100 Fuß Entfernung steht und du ihm nachläufst rennt er weg und er kann dich im Laufen verlangsamen, immer wieder, viel öfter als nur 1 mal alle 60 Sekunden.


Das würde stimmen, wenn mein Gegner einen Kampf vermeiden und nur abhauen wollte. Doch wenn er mich auch killen will siehts schon anders aus:

1. Man rennt einem Fernkämpfer generell nicht blind nach, sondern man zwingt ihn näher zu sich zu kommen. Wenn ich ihn nicht treffen kann, ist die einzig logische Vorgehensweise, sich selbst aus der Schusslinie zu bringen, bis er nah genug ist.
2: Schaden macht ein Ranged auch nicht, wenn er vor mir wegrennt.
3: Jede Aktion die er macht bringt mich näher an ihn ran.
4. Ich habe mehr als genug Reservern um das Spiel doppelt durchzuhalten^^ ;-)



OldboyX schrieb:


> Soweit ich aber nun weiß rennen alle gleich schnell, wie also holst du ihn ein? Fliehen> kann er auch und selbst wenn er es nicht macht kommst du damit zwar ran, stehst aber komplett ohne Aktionspunkte da, er verlangsamt dich und schon hat er dich wieder auf Distanz.



Denkfehler: Wenn jemand vor mir flieht hat er auch keine Aktionspunkte mehr^^ Und verlangsamen kann ich dann auch, wenn ich dran bin, denn meine regenerieren sich zuerst ;-) (und sogar schneller^^). Zur Erklärung: Man kann sich gegen Snare etc. auch immun machen bevor man fliehen anknipst^^


----------



## Sethek (23. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Naja Gruppenspiel hin oder her. Ich hab auch mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf Druiden und "Ich Stund dich 2 Minuten und bin so cool" Schurken hatte. Es nervt schon, wenn man 20 Minuten zu einem Questgebiet läuft, den ersten Mob down hat, und einem dann schon wieder ein Auserkorener am Arsch hängt, gegen den man NULL Chancen hat kommen einen doch schon wieder Erinnerungen hoch. Klar sollen alle Klassen ihr Vor und Nachteile haben, meine Hexenjägerin macht mir auch trotzdem Spaß, aber man sollte wenigstens eine Faire Chance haben sich zu verteidigen. Gegen einen Auserkorenen oder Jünger kannst du gleich einfach stehen bleiben und nix machen, außer dich darauf vor zu bereiten wieder 20 Minuten zum Questziel zu latschen.



2 Lösungswege tun sich da auf. Erstens: Kein open-RvR-server. Wohlgemerkt, RvR, nicht PvP. Wenn Du da alleine durch wie Wallachei hüpfst, bist Du schlicht selbst schuld - da gilt eben serverweit das gleiche wie auf den anderen Servertypen im RvR-Gebiet. Zweitens: Siehe Erstens, such Dir ne Gruppe. Ein Hexenjäger ist, wenn er ein bischen Heilung mitbekommt, die absolute Pest in Dosen. Ohne Heilung oder mal nen guard dagegen ist man halt mehr oder minder ein Nahkampfstoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemonskunk (23. September 2008)

Sachen die mich stören bzw. noch etwas Zuwendung bedürfen

*hexenjäger* ::  extrem nerviger slow , der atm nicht dispellbar ist ; selfheal und sicken dmg 

*sigmapriester* :: zu derber meele dmg gepaart mit sehr guter Heilung 
*
feuerzauberer* ::  600+ crit / 500 uncrit beiAnfang t2 (Level 11+) +imba shakkle cc


----------



## Keeral (23. September 2008)

Ich finds gut so wie´s ist , den es verhindert mitunter die Lone-Ranger Tour , alleine loslaufen und zergen bringt meist nix xD so lernen die leute wenigstens in der gruppe zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde stimmen, wenn mein Gegner einen Kampf vermeiden und nur abhauen wollte. Doch wenn er mich auch killen will siehts schon anders aus:
> 
> 1. Man rennt einem Fernkämpfer generell nicht blind nach, sondern man zwingt ihn näher zu sich zu kommen. Wenn ich ihn nicht treffen kann, ist die einzig logische Vorgehensweise, sich selbst aus der Schusslinie zu bringen, bis er nah genug ist.
> 2: Schaden macht ein Ranged auch nicht, wenn er vor mir wegrennt.
> ...



1. Wenn du dich nicht gerade in eine geschlossene Hütte verdrückt, findet jeder intelligende Fernkämpfer einen Ort um aus der Ferne auf dich zu schießen. Hinter den Baum rennen reicht nicht gegen einen guten Spieler...
2. Doch macht er, er kann im Laufen Schaden machen, definitiv um einiges mehr als "Axt schleudern"...
3. Nein, du bist verlangsamt und er nicht.
4. Ein 1 on 1  gegen einen guten kiter hattest du wohl noch nicht. Es zählt nicht, wenn du zwischendurch zu deiner Gruppe rennst etc.



			
				Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Denkfehler: Wenn jemand vor mir flieht hat er auch keine Aktionspunkte mehr^^ Und verlangsamen kann ich dann auch, wenn ich dran bin, denn meine regenerieren sich zuerst ;-) (und sogar schneller^^). Zur Erklärung: Man kann sich gegen Snare etc. auch immun machen bevor man fliehen anknipst^^



Entweder gehst du davon aus, dass der andere ein Idiot ist, oder du bildest dir ein schneller zu rennen als andere (sogar Aktionspunkte regenerierst du schneller als andere).

Distanz zwischen dir und Fernkämpfer = 100 Fuß
Du bist verlangsamt, er nicht.
Du startest in seine Richtung, aber nur langsam, er hält dich auf 100 Fuß Distanz, was ihm leicht möglich ist, weil er ja nicht verlangsamt ist.
Nun kannst du:
Fliehen > er macht es auch, es hält bei euch beiden gleich lange. Nehmen wir an er merkt nicht sofort, dass du fliehst und startet mit Verzögerung, du kommst ihm näher bis auf 80 Fuß. Dann läuft dein Fliehen aus, und auch seines, ihr seid wieder gleich schnell und du kannst die Distanz zu ihm nicht verringern. Er verlangsamt dich wieder und bekommt dich locker wieder auf 100 Fuß Distanz.
Du nutzt "Moloch" und fliehen > es ändert sich gar nichts.
Du nutzt nur "Moloch" > schön ihr seid nun für kurze Zeit gleich schnell (danach bist du wieder verlangsamt) und du kommst ihm nicht näher.

Zu deinem "immun gegen snare":
Moloch: Sofortzauber 45 Aktionspunkte 60 Sekunden Cooldown.
Eine unaufhaltbare Kraft erfüllt euch. Ihr seid immun gegen alle Verlangsamungs-, Festhalte etc. 

Leider ist der Tooltip schlecht übersetzt und die Fähigkeit macht nicht das, was du glaubst. Sie macht dich keinesfalls immmun gegen diese Effekte, sondern entfernt sie lediglich und einmalig (1 mal alle 60 Sekunden) von dir. Dies sieht man daran, dass man keinerlei Buff von jeglicher Dauer erhält wenn man sie aktiviert und aus dem Tooltip von der Englischen Version ist das auch besser ersichtlich:
You become filled with unstoppable power, *removing* all snaring, rooting, stunning, and disarming effects.

Du kannst dich nicht gegen snare immun machen und drückst du diese Fähigkeit also "vorher" oder "präventiv" wie du es andeutest ist sie komplett verschwendet.

Das sind alles Details, aber mit der Behauptung "du hast keine Ahnung wovon du redest" hast du es halt eben herausgefordert. Im Endeffekt ging es mir von Anfang an nur darum zu zeigen, dass einige Klassen sehr wohl gute Möglichkeiten gegen Tanks haben und es eben hauptsächlich vom Können des einzelnen abhängt...


----------



## Valeriah (23. September 2008)

sind wir ehrlich, schattenkrieger ist im moment nicht wirklich der dmg dealer. Meiner ist jetzt lvl 18 aber eigentlich allen anderen Klassen unterlegen - und ich kann ihn durchaus spielen.
Mein Adlerauge macht 203 schaden, gegen krieger allerdings nur 130 circa (der rest geht an der panzerung drauf). ich kann aber nur schiessen wenn ich stehe, 2 sekunden casttime, in der zeit kommt ein gegner sehr viel näher. ich kann den gegner entweder um 40% verlangsamen für 10 sek... hat abera uch 1,5 sek casttime oder ganz stoppen für 10 sek als nahkampfangriff, wobei da das problem ist das er dafür schon an mir dran ist und schaden eine 50% chance hat es zu brechen. 
Nun hab ich sowas wie schnellfeuer dh. 5 pfeile schnell hintereinander. na ja machen circa 60 dmg an nem krieger pro pfeil, bei ner casttime von 4-5 sek ist er auch an mir dran.
und nahkampf mit dem schattenkrieger ist echt übel. 

ihn kitten kann man auch vergessen da gehen mir die aktionspunkte aus bevor er auf 70% seines leben ist. dann spurtet er einmal ran und haut mich mit autoattack kaputt... (ausserdem ist das nicht so einfach weil man früher oder später immer irgendwo hängenbleibt)

will nicht sagen das der schattenkrieger keinen spass macht, aber er ist noch durchaus verbesserungswürdig und im moment gegen andere klassen nicht wirklich gut. 
(wenn ich mir da nen feuerzauberer auf meinem lvl anschau der hat die gegner platt bevor die bei ihm sind... ich hab die da auf 50% wenn ich alles raushaue was geht.).


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Oldboy, erst denken, dann reden. Nochmal, erst denken... dann reden. Und nochmal, erst denken...  ....  ...dann reden, ...^^
Les nochmal genau nach worums ging, dann les, was ich dazu geschrieben hab, dann mach erstmal nichts, dann denk drüber nach, dann schreib, denk nochmal drüber nach und dann kannst du's abschicken^^

Dann hättest du gemerkt, dass ich erst sprinte, wenn mein Gegner nahe genug ist. Sagen wir 10 Meter. Gesetz dem Fall du bist auch wirklich ein Mensch, schaffst du es nicht schnell genug sprinten reinzuhauen, bevor ich bei dir bin. Deinen snare nehm ich weg, stürm an, dann hau ich einen Aktionstrank rein, Feierabend^^ Nochmal erklär ichs nicht.

Und deinen letzten Teil, in dem du mich fürn Trottel erklärst, überles ich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## MHGCFR (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -Rangunterschiede: Wenn im Tempel 5 Ordnungsspieler Stufe 21 haben und von der Zerstörung der höchstrangige den 18ten Rang hat, dann ist das Ding einfach sehr sehr schwer zu gewinnen. Die Ränge werden zwar angepasst, aber nicht bis ganz  nach oben und außerdem fehlen die Items und Skills trotzdem.
> 
> Über die Balance der Klassen kann man sich erst dann ein Bild machen, wenn zwei Teams (jeweils voll, mit TS und eingespielt) auf maxrang sich wiederholt Schlachten liefern und ähnlich gut spielen. Da könnte sich dann herauskristallisieren, dass vielleicht bestimmte Setups besser arbeiten als andere, aber bis dahin ist mit Sicherheit die "Klassenbalance" nicht der entscheidende Faktor in einem Szenario.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen: Der größte Imba-Faktor derzeit ist einfach der Rang. Es ist unheimlich schwer, wenn nicht gar unmöglich einen Gegner umzuhauen, der mehr als 2 Ränge über dem eigenen Rang ist. Ausnahme hier sind eigentlich nur Fernkämpfer, wenn man als Melee heran kommt. Ansonsten bringt jeder höhere Rang mehr Rüstung, Lebenspunkte, Fähigkeiten und Verbesserungen bei der Meisterschaft, die man einfach nicht kompensieren kann. Aber letztendlich kommen alle nur bis 40 und dann wird es sich wohl ausgleichen.

PS: Deshalb finde ich es besonders nett, wenn man mit Rang 16 im Gebiet der Stufe 1 herum rennt und Rang 10- moscht. Das zeugt echt von Können, auch wenn es auf einem Open-RVR-Server (leider) geht. Deshalb mache ich noch meine 3 Ränge bis 20 und dann renne ich auch im Stufe-1-Gebiet herum und mosche die 12+, die dort nix verloren haben (und lasse natürlich die 10- am Leben...). Also man sieht sich...


----------



## epiphone2 (23. September 2008)

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, wenn ihr den thread lest ,das egal welche Klasse, jeder der sie spielt das Gefühl das sie rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sigmar rockt Machinist rockt Schwarzork rockt Chosen rockt Firemage rockt Archmage rockt ...... . Ihr seid doch alle zufrieden mit eurer Klasse und jede Klasse hat ne Konterklasse, so das es im Gruppenspiel absolut FAIR ist.

Ich find auch das die Fraktionen fair gestaltet sind und wenn eine Fraktion immer auf eurem Server gewinnt liegt das an E-sport (was nach 3 jahren wow auch nich so leicht rauszubekommen ist ) bzw. mangelndem Teamplay + unvermögen die Stärken der Klasse zu nutzen.

Es ist so egal ob ein Sigmarpriester im 1 gegen 1 stark ist, weil das ja alle wissen, und nur ein depp greift den allein an.

TEAMPLAY ist gefragt (wir machen es so das wir Heiler und Sigmars direkt doppeln/trippeln und das was an DD / Tanks noch übrigbleibt hat überhaupt nix mehr zu lachen )


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

@ Valeriah

Ich sage nicht, dass es schnell geht und man einen Tank aus der Ferne einfach mal so "ummoschen" kann. Aber es ist möglich mit etwas Geduld gerade als Schattenkrieger einen Tank einfach rumzukiten und ausbluten zu lassen und man hat es mir im PVP schon so angetan und ich bin auch fähig Fliehen / Moloch zu drücken.

PS: Nicht für alles was Casstime  hat musst du auch stehenbleiben. Den Snare-Schuss kann man im Laufen machen. Im Übrigen kann es natürlich sein, dass gerade auf Rang 18 die Sache nicht so rund läuft und auf Rang 25 wo auch der Schattenkrieger wieder einige Skills mehr hat die Sache anders aussieht. Zudem sollte man Equipment nicht unterschätzen, es wird zwar immer wieder von einigen gepredit, dass es in WAR nicht um Equipment geht, aber 30 Leben sind halt trotzdem noch 300 Hps - haben oder nicht haben kann auch über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden, gerade im 1 on 1.

Edit:

@ Albatou 

Ok dann lass uns bei Argumenten bleiben. Wir haben nun geklärt was Moloch genau macht, trotzdem gehst du auf keines meiner Argumente ein und ich sehe auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen in deinen Posts wirklich nichts was mich überzeugt, außer dass du wieder eine künstliche Situation aus der Luft greifst.


			
				Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hättest du gemerkt, dass ich erst sprinte, wenn mein Gegner nahe genug ist. Sagen wir 10 Meter.



Darum geht es ja gerade... wenn der Gegner gut spielt, dann ist er niemals so nah bei dir dran. Die Situation "wenn mein Gegner nahe genug ist" gibt es nicht wenn der andere weiss was er macht und du hast keine Skills / Möglichkeiten um sie herbeizuführen, außer darauf zu vertrauen, dass der andere gegen ein Hindernis rennt - was aber ein guter Spieler nicht macht. Im übrigen erkläre ich dich in keinem Teil für einen Trottel, sondern habe lediglich genau dargelegt, was "Moloch" macht, da man aus dem deutschen Tooltip sowie deinen vorherigen Posts einen falschen Eindruck gewinnen konnte.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ok dann lass uns bei Argumenten bleiben. Wir haben nun geklärt was Moloch genau macht, trotzdem gehst du auf keines meiner Argumente ein und ich sehe auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen in deinen Posts wirklich nichts was mich überzeugt, außer dass du wieder eine künstliche Situation aus der Luft greifst.



Das hät ich eigentlich über dich schreiben müssen. Ich red von einfachen, totsicheren Taktiken und du kommst mir mit Tooltips, wtf? Danke, lesen kann ich selber. War doch einfach zu verstehen, Snare wegnehmen, hinrennen, Trank schlucken, weghauen. Dass das nur über kurze Distanz geht hab ich doch anfangs geschrieben. Und dass man die Distanz deshalb verkürzen muss auch. Ich wüsste absolut nicht warum ich mich im 1on1 von dier kiten lassen sollte, das wär ne künstliche Situation. Wirste nicht erleben, dass ich dir hinterherrenn^^ Bevor ich totsicher sterb mach ich nichts, ist doch klar^^

Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupt du kommst damit nicht klar, dass du einfach nicht recht hast.

Edit: Hoffentlichlieste das noch rechtzeitig. Spar dir noch einen 200-Zeiler, hab keine Energie mehr das alles n viertes mal zu exerzieren.


----------



## MHGCFR (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Das hät ich eigentlich über dich schreiben müssen. Ich red von einfachen, totsicheren Taktiken und du kommst mir mit Tooltips, wtf? Danke, lesen kann ich selber. War doch einfach zu verstehen, Snare wegnehmen, hinrennen, Trank schlucken, weghauen. Dass das nur über kurze Distanz geht hab ich doch anfangs geschrieben. Und dass man die Distanz deshalb verkürzen muss auch. Ich wüsste absolut nicht warum ich mich im 1on1 von dier kiten lassen sollte, das wär ne künstliche Situation. Wirste nicht erleben, dass ich dir hinterherrenn^^ Bevor ich totsicher sterb mach ich nichts, ist doch klar^^
> 
> Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupt du kommst damit nicht klar, dass du einfach nicht recht hast.



Um das Gedankenspiel mal weiter zu betreiben: Was machst du, wenn du dich nicht vom Fernkämpfer kiten lässt? Stehen bleiben und umgeschossen werden oder wegrennen und umgeschossen werden? Bleibt nur sich zu verstecken und auf Hilfe zu warten...


----------



## Ryudo Dragonfist (23. September 2008)

Vorschlag : Levelt euch jeweils 2 Chars auf dem gleichen Server . Haut euch (stellt oben genannte Situationen nach) , gebt n feedback . Alle sind glücklich , einer von euch hat seinen Beweis . Punkt ... Wortduelle sind ja schön und gut , aber naja ... wäre schön wenn man sich noch mit Höflichkeit begegnet


----------



## Chunthoor (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Spiel nen Schwarzork auf Level 21 und im 1on1 hat mich bisher niemand beeindrucken können. Am schwersten sind noch Sigmapriester, den Rest lach ich einfach aus. Besonders Die "imba" Firemages... lol. Ich hab 6500 HP (und bekomm dazu noch extrem wenig Dmg^^), hau denen 2 - 3 mal auf den Sack und den Rest besorgen se sich selber.
> 
> Von mir aus kanns bleiben wie's ist^^
> 
> ...





Shrukan schrieb:


> Da werde ich mit Freude meinen Schwarzork weiterleveln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cictani (23. September 2008)

Finde auch, dass Tanks zu overpowered sind, die können alles im 1v1 killen und halten viel aus, dagegen sind die ganzen dd nahkämpfer richtige opfer. Normal müssten Tanks viel aushalten, aber selber wenig damage machen, nur wenn ich dann mit meinem Eisenbeisser auf Platz eins im Schaden bin und 0 mal sterbe, ist was falsch in dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Bleibt nur sich zu verstecken und auf Hilfe zu warten...



Exakt, aber besser als nen Kill zu verschenken. Da liegt vielleicht der Hund begraben, vielleicht meinen einige PvP-Kämpfe dürften nicht länger als 10 Sekunden dauern. Versucht mal mit nem Tank n Sigmapriester totzuhauen, es geht aber fühlt sich an wie Zähneziehen^^


----------



## HGVermillion (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Exakt, aber besser als nen Kill zu verschenken. Da liegt vielleicht der Hund begraben, vielleicht meinen einige PvP-Kämpfe dürften nicht länger als 10 Sekunden dauern. Versucht mal mit nem Tank n Sigmapriester totzuhauen, es geht aber fühlt sich an wie Zähneziehen^^



Schonmal Siggi gegen DoK erlebt, das ist nicht mehr Zähne ziehen das ist eine Weisheitszahnoperation, beide machen durschnittlichen Schaden, beide halten was aus, und beide heilen sich indem sie auf den anderen einschlagen, wohingegen ich bei Eisenbrechern gleich umdrehe, da ich letzen endes sowieso verlieren werde, und in der Zeit die er brauchen würde was besseres anstellen kann, zb dem Heiler hinter ihm ein paar neue Venenausgänge verpassen.


----------



## Ekkiman (23. September 2008)

Also das Balancing ist zweifelsohne noch nicht perfekt. Nur ist das  einfach eine sehr komplizierte Angelegenheit in einem MMORPG. Betrachtet WoW: Seit 3 Jahren auf dem Markt und trotzdem wird mit jedem Patch wieder die Balance geändert. 

Als Sigmarpriester kann ich zB sagen das man im 1on1 wohl abgesehen vom Ork von niemandem wirklich gefährdet werden kann, aber gegen 2 gleichzeitig und auch wenn der zweite 4 level unter mir ist, hat man keine Schnitte. 

Was mir aber deutlich auffällt ist die Diskrepanz zwischen Schwarzork und Eisenbrecher. Wo ich eigentlich denke diese beiden Charaktere sollten in etwa gleich stark sein, bekommt man als Zwerg vom Ork immer dick eingeschenkt, während man selbst das Gefühl hat nur ein paar Kratzer an seiner Rüstung zu verursachen. Also Schwarzork ist mE eine zu heftige Mauer. 

Was die Caster angeht finde ich die Balance schon ganz ok. Klar hauen die dicken DMG, aber wenn man mal dran ist, fallen sie sofort um. 

Ein Lob muss ich an Mythic aussprechen was die Tanks angeht. Wer WoW gespielt hat, weiß das man als Tank im PvP nicht viel mehr wert ist als ein AFK-Spieler. Mythic schafft es allerdings die Tanks durch Supportfähigkeiten sinnvoll in das PVP einzubinden.


----------



## Nofel (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Exakt, aber besser als nen Kill zu verschenken. Da liegt vielleicht der Hund begraben, vielleicht meinen einige PvP-Kämpfe dürften nicht länger als 10 Sekunden dauern. Versucht mal mit nem Tank n Sigmapriester totzuhauen, es geht aber fühlt sich an wie Zähneziehen^^



Das glaub ich nicht... Level 17 Sigmapriester und es können Chosen und Schwarzork gleichzeitig auf mich einprügeln ohne das ich unter 70% komme und nach einer Minute liegt auch der erst schon im Dreck. Waren ein 16 Chosen und 20 Schwarzbrot. Den Chosen konnte ich dann nicht mehr umhauen weil er von einem Feuermagier recht schnell eingeäschert wurde. 

Jetzt auch Chaosseite ist es auch so. Spiel da jetzt einen Jünger Khains und finde Tanks allein sind einfach nur ein Witz. Gegen andere Klassen sehe ich da einfach kein Licht. SM Feuermagier, so schnell kann ich mich nicht heilen, wenn ich da keine Moral zum heilen hab komme ich nicht ran(wenn sie für AE rankommen sind sie selber Schuld und Opfer).

Ach ja das Tanks oben im DMG sind liegt ganz einfach an der Dauer die sie schaden machen. Ein Feuermagier kann schätzungsweise 50% der Zeit kämpfen die andere Zeit ist er Tod oder läuft zu schlacht. Unsere Zauberin haut so schnell soviel schaden raus, das ein Eisenbrecher mit Heilung einfach umkippt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Ahnung wie sie das macht, aber ohne Heilung wäre sie auch Tod ohne zutun des Gegners. Aber wenn dann ein Hexenjäger oder ein Löwe bei ihr auftaucht kann ich sie nicht mehr Hochheilen, da kann man nur Hoffen das "Schutz des Kümmerlings" auf ihr drauf ist und das bringt teilweise nicht mal was. Jeder hat halt seinen Nemesis und seine Opfer, so war es gedacht, so finde ich es gut, wenn es irgendwann geändert wird fände ich es nicht gut.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht...



Ok^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> da kann man nur Hoffen das "Schutz des Kümmerlings" auf ihr drauf ist und das bringt teilweise nicht mal was. Jeder hat halt seinen Nemesis und seine Opfer, so war es gedacht, so finde ich es gut, wenn es irgendwann geändert wird fände ich es nicht gut.



Stimme mit dir vollkommen überein, nur zu dem Satz möchte ich noch was anmerken: Wer Guard auf eine Sorceress macht, ist selber schuld.

1. Findet es dein Healer sicher witzig wenn du neben dem normalen dmg auch noch die Baklashes der Sorc einsteckst.

2. Findet es dein Healer sicher nicht witzig, wenn du ne Sorc statt ihm guardest.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. September 2008)

Ich dachte WAR wäre ein Gruppenspiel, ein RVR Spiel und kein Duell? Was interessiert es mich in einem Spiel ob ich im Duell besser bin als ne andere Klasse. Einige Klassen können enorme Fähigkeiten auffahren um Nahkämpfer zu Rooten, zu snaren und zu stunen etc. Aber dennoch geht das ganze meisten doch nicht auf. Viele Fähigkeiten in den Bäumen und Kernfähigkeiten sind AE Effekte. Einige Fähigkeiten machen nur Sinn, wenn man gegen Gegnermassen kämpft. Aber diese Fähigkeiten gibt es deutlich öfters bei WAR. Der Erzmagier und Eisenbrecher interessieren mich stark, noch hab ich mir WAR nicht gekauft. Beide Klassen haben viele Fähigkeiten die ihre Gruppe Stärken, Feinde Debuffen oder Schaden machen. Ein duell gibt mir keine Erfahrung mit einer Klasse im RVR? Es zeigt nur das ich weiß, wann ich welchen Snare oder so benutze und wann ich die Roots auf CD haben kann etc. Mehr ist am Ende ein Duell auch nicht, zu Wissen wann man welche Fähigkeiten einsetzt und einige Klassen gewinnen am Ende auch durhc Proc Glück oder Resist Glück. 5% Stun Resist oder 5% Miss können teilweise drei mal in Folge kommen und das ist dann kein Spielerskill, einfach nur Glück! Ein Duell zeigt doch in WAR nicht die Stärke einer Klasse.

Der dritte Baum des Erzmagiers, hat es mir enorm angetan. Den Gegner zu Debuffen und seine Heilungen zu verstärken ist eine super geile Combo, im Duell sehe ich als Erzmagier mit den TAktiken, den passenden Moral Abilitys etc. 0 Chance? Ein Eisenbrecher hat einige gute Fähigkeiten und ich find den Pfad des STeines sehr hübsch gemacht. Doch geht ein Eisenbrecher erst richtig auf, wenn er einen Eidesparnter hat und mit dem Zusammen ins Feld zieht. 

Die Mastery entscheiden einiges über die Leistung einer Klasse, aber ändern nicht zwingend ihre Funktion. Auch wenn man als Eisenbrecher "DD" macht, ist man kein DD und als Suporrt genau so. Selbst wenn man gut Schaden machen könte, wird man nie nur Schaden machen, das macht sie einfach nicht zum Suporrt. Daher gehen die Klassen im Duell nicht auf. Die DD gehen im Duell sehr gut, da sie ja so oder so Schaden machen und Teilweise auch Debuffs mit bringen. Aber ein Tank oder Suporrter geht nur in einer Gruppe wirklich auf. Ich find ein Duell ist kein Beweise ob eine Klasse gut ist. Taktiken machen viel aus! Moralfähigkeiten können viel ausmachen!

RVR ist das, wo die Klassen aufgehen müssen und das wird doch mit der Zeit denk ich kommen. Der Weiße Löwe soll noch nicht so toll funktionieren, wie gesagt ich zock es selbst noch nicht, da sein PEt nicht richtig geht. Der Schattenkrieger hört sich für mich nach einer sehr hübschen Klasse an, aber sein Nachteil ist halt das er eben viel nutzen muss. Je nach Lage seine Stances wechsen, seine Schüße nutzen und ran an den Feind und wieder weg. Das ist schwer anzupassen, da er im Nahkampf ja nicht jeder Klasse überlegen sein soll, aber auch nicht unterlegen den Tanks im Schaden. Im Duell geht der Schattenkrieger denk ich ganz ok auf, aber ist schwer zu meistern. Da man eben viel machen muss um gut zu sein, das ist die dritte Klasse die mich reizt. Aber das wird doch noch alles, solange das Open RVR aufgeht und man als Ordnung net dauer becampt und gegangt wird, weil net jeder ins Szenario kommt und im Szenario nicht Sinnlos gezergt wird, sondern das Spielen spaß macht, ist doch alles super. Wenn die eine oder andere Klasse noch nicht voll funktioniert, gut das kommt mit der Zeit. Dazu ist es wichtiger, finde ich persönlich, dass die 4 fehlenden Klassen nach geliefert werden. Gerade beim Ritter versteh ich net, warum dieser nicht im Spiel ist? Er soll ja ähnlich wie der Auserwählte funktionieren (also Auren etc.), aber der Auserwählte funktioniert und der Ritter nicht? 

Also find Duelle sagen nicht viel über die Klasse aus. Die Klasse muss im RVR funktionieren und dort muss sie aufgehen. WEnn die Klassen dort alle Spaß machen und funktionieren, dann ist das doch tausend mal besser, als das ich mit meinem Erzmagier ein Barbaren vernichte und der 0 Chancen hat? Was soll mir das am ende bringen, ich bin doch selten auf dem Schlachtfeld allein. Dort muss ich funktionieren und ich denk ein Erzmagier wird doch wirklich eine gute Figur machen.


----------



## Cictani (23. September 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Ich dachte WAR wäre ein Gruppenspiel, ein RVR Spiel und kein Duell? Was interessiert es mich in einem Spiel ob ich im Duell besser bin als ne andere Klasse. Einige Klassen können enorme Fähigkeiten auffahren um Nahkämpfer zu Rooten, zu snaren und zu stunen etc. Aber dennoch geht das ganze meisten doch nicht auf. Viele Fähigkeiten in den Bäumen und Kernfähigkeiten sind AE Effekte. Einige Fähigkeiten machen nur Sinn, wenn man gegen Gegnermassen kämpft. Aber diese Fähigkeiten gibt es deutlich öfters bei WAR. Der Erzmagier und Eisenbrecher interessieren mich stark, noch hab ich mir WAR nicht gekauft. Beide Klassen haben viele Fähigkeiten die ihre Gruppe Stärken, Feinde Debuffen oder Schaden machen. Ein duell gibt mir keine Erfahrung mit einer Klasse im RVR? Es zeigt nur das ich weiß, wann ich welchen Snare oder so benutze und wann ich die Roots auf CD haben kann etc. Mehr ist am Ende ein Duell auch nicht, zu Wissen wann man welche Fähigkeiten einsetzt und einige Klassen gewinnen am Ende auch durhc Proc Glück oder Resist Glück. 5% Stun Resist oder 5% Miss können teilweise drei mal in Folge kommen und das ist dann kein Spielerskill, einfach nur Glück! Ein Duell zeigt doch in WAR nicht die Stärke einer Klasse.
> 
> Der dritte Baum des Erzmagiers, hat es mir enorm angetan. Den Gegner zu Debuffen und seine Heilungen zu verstärken ist eine super geile Combo, im Duell sehe ich als Erzmagier mit den TAktiken, den passenden Moral Abilitys etc. 0 Chance? Ein Eisenbrecher hat einige gute Fähigkeiten und ich find den Pfad des STeines sehr hübsch gemacht. Doch geht ein Eisenbrecher erst richtig auf, wenn er einen Eidesparnter hat und mit dem Zusammen ins Feld zieht.
> 
> ...



Naja momentan ist RvR und auch die Szenarien nur dummes gezerge ohne Sinn, der der die meisten hochleveligen Chars hat gewinnt und meist die seite mit den meisten Tanks


----------



## Grimmm (23. September 2008)

Kann dem nur zustimmen was geschrieben wurde. Sehr oft sind es gerade die Leute die "IMBA" rufen solche die "mal eben" alleine losziehen wollen um mal im RvR alles "abzuroxxorn" was ihnen vor die Nase kommt. 

Klappt das dann nicht (das dann auch noch ein paarmal hintereinander) sind die "mimimmimi" posts schon per cut&paste ins Forum gestellt.

"Teamplay" ist das schlüsselwort und "man kann nicht immer gewinnen" das sind 2 dinge die manch einer auch mal lernen muss. Ich habe auch meinen spass wenn ein guter Fight gelaufen ist und ich verloren habe. 

Wie gesagt, wer in Teams spielt (und als Team in random groups) kommt nicht drum herum Erfolgserlebnisse zu haben.


----------



## Pacster (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja momentan ist RvR und auch die Szenarien nur dummes gezerge ohne Sinn, der der die meisten hochleveligen Chars hat gewinnt und meist die seite mit den meisten Tanks




Und wieso sollte sich das ändern?
Das mit dem "für gruppen und nicht für 1on1 gebalanced" geht nämlich voll nach hinten los denn spieler tendieren nunmal nicht dazu immer nur in organisierten gruppen rumzulaufen(und selbst dann kommt es im gewusel häufiger zu 1on1 situationen) und zu denken. Bei WoW funktioniert das mit der Kommunikation innerhalb der BGs auch nicht...und es gibt keinen Grund weshalb es bei WAR anders sein sollte.
Oder schau mal in die Arena. Da gewinnen trotz gruppen eigentlich immer die gruppen die sich auch aus dem besten 1on1-Klassen zusammensetzen. Man kann 1on1 einfach nicht ausklammern...das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Naja momentan ist RvR und auch die Szenarien nur dummes gezerge ohne Sinn, der der die meisten hochleveligen Chars hat gewinnt und meist die seite mit den meisten Tanks



Falsch es kommt auf das Zusammenspiel an. Mit 1 Gildengruppe waren wir im Szenario und haben noch fix anweisungen an die Randoms gegeben. Ende vom Lied : Obwohl Destro höher im Level war, haben wir sie vernichtend geschlagen (500:100). Kleine Absprachen reichen meistens schon.

Es wird niemals 1on1 Balance geben und sowas wird auch nicht angestrebt. Sprecht euch in den Gruppen ab. In Szenarios kommt man automatisch in eine Gruppe. Da reicht doch ne Ansage "Ich geb Ziele vor, ihr assistet" "Du heilst" usw. sowas wirkt wunder.

1on1 Situationen im Gruppenkampf....wenn eine einzelner Weisser Löwe im Getümmel auf nen Magus schlägt ist das kein 1on1 !!!! 

Findet euch damit ab, dass ihr niemals die "Über-Roxxor-Solo-PvP-Killors" sein werdet. Wenn nicht geht zurück, wo ihr hergekommen seid, denn dann ist WAR für euch das falsche Spiel !


----------



## Ringsel (23. September 2008)

Die Klassen sind eigentlich recht gut atm, nur Witch die alles was Stoff anhat in max 3 sec zerfleischt und das Chosen>>>>>>>Swordmaster ist stört extrem.

Der größte Kritikpunkt ist leider immer noch das Szenario Design, in JEDEM Deathball Szenario ist eine Partei früher am Ball und hat somit zu 100% am Anfang einen Vorteil. Auch das man sich mit dem Ball/Flagge usw an den eigenen Spawn stellen kann ist oberste scheiße.


----------



## Grimmm (23. September 2008)

tjo die werden dann alt aussen wenn eingespielte teams mal angerannt kommen und in 30-50 sek alles platt machen was da rumsteht. ^^

Da gabs bei DAOC ein paar Stammgruppen (8 Mann/grps) die haben unorganizierten BG's mal schnell gezeigt wohin es nachhause geht...


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Grimmm schrieb:


> tjo die werden dann alt aussen wenn eingespielte teams mal angerannt kommen und in 30-50 sek alles platt machen was da rumsteht. ^^
> 
> Da gabs bei DAOC ein paar Stammgruppen (8 Mann/grps) die haben unorganizierten BG's mal schnell gezeigt wohin es nachhause geht...



Gibt es schon. Auf Erengrad rennt die Gilde Schwert & Rose schon seit T2 mit 2 SG´s herum. Wenn du die im Szenario traffst konnte man eigentlich direkt wieder rausgehen. Perfekt aufgebaute Gruppen, alle auf max Level für das Szenario und dann entweder im Casterfokus oder Assisttrain die Feinde nieder gemacht. Mein Schwertmeister lebte im Fokus von denen etwa 2,5 sek.

Naja wers nötig hat soll halt so spielen, muss sich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn das Szenario dann immer nach 2min leer ist, weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich abschlachten zu lassen.


----------



## Cyberflips (23. September 2008)

Das sind exakt genau die gleichen Diskussionen wie sie damals bei WoW herrschten und ich hoffe für alle WAR Spieler, das die Entwickler von WAR nur ihr eigenes Ding machen, einen klaren Kopf bewahren und nicht auf das Geheule der immer und allzeit zu Schwachen hören. "Alle anderen Chars sind zu stark",  "die Klasse yx macht alles kaputt"  "Ich bin nicht der Stärkste, das ist überhaupt schon mal Mist",  usw.
Blizzard hat danach angefangen das Spiel nach den Wünschen der lautesten amerikanischen Heulsusen kaputt zu patchen bist sie wohl jeglichen Überblick verloren hatten und alles spätestens mit BC völlig unbalanciert war. 
Ich hoffe mal das bleibt WAR erspart.

Und die Spieler sollten einfach erst mal ihre Klasse spielen lernen an statt zu glauben, daß ihnen im PVP was geschenkt wird. Da steckt eben ein Mensch auf der anderen Seite der ebenfalls mit allen Mitteln versucht zu gewinnen. Einer muss dabei verlieren und derjenige sollte daraus lernen und nicht die vermeindliche imbaness seiner Gegnerklasse dafür verantwortlich machen, oder das Balacing.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmm (23. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gibt es schon. Auf Erengrad rennt die Gilde Schwert & Rose schon seit T2 mit 2 SG´s herum. Wenn du die im Szenario traffst konnte man eigentlich direkt wieder rausgehen. Perfekt aufgebaute Gruppen, alle auf max Level für das Szenario und dann entweder im Casterfokus oder Assisttrain die Feinde nieder gemacht. Mein Schwertmeister lebte im Fokus von denen etwa 2,5 sek.
> 
> Naja wers nötig hat soll halt so spielen, muss sich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn das Szenario dann immer nach 2min leer ist, weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich abschlachten zu lassen.



oder man spielt selber organisiert und erlebt mal anspruchsvolle fights... aber ich verstehe was du meinst der frust/lust-grad ist da recht nah. Denke aber das wird die zukunft in WAR (werden genügend Ex-DaoC SG's wechseln und Ruf ohne ende verdienen bis es die Community rafft). Wer nicht mitspielt/denkt wird zwangsläufig (öfters) auf der verliererseite stehen.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Naja in Daoc hat Mythic das geheule der Leute auch immer ignoriert und in WAR werden sie es sicher auch tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss gar nicht wie lange in Daoc z.b. über den AE-Mezz der Hexer geheult wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Instant AE-Stun der Midgard Heiler. Generft wurde es zum Glück nie !!!


----------



## Grimmm (23. September 2008)

bin froh das ich nicht mehr da bin lol


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Das hät ich eigentlich über dich schreiben müssen. Ich red von einfachen, totsicheren Taktiken und du kommst mir mit Tooltips, wtf? Danke, lesen kann ich selber. War doch einfach zu verstehen, Snare wegnehmen, hinrennen, Trank schlucken, weghauen. Dass das nur über kurze Distanz geht hab ich doch anfangs geschrieben. Und dass man die Distanz deshalb verkürzen muss auch. Ich wüsste absolut nicht warum ich mich im 1on1 von dier kiten lassen sollte, das wär ne künstliche Situation. Wirste nicht erleben, dass ich dir hinterherrenn^^ Bevor ich totsicher sterb mach ich nichts, ist doch klar^^
> 
> Ich lehn mich jetzt mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupt du kommst damit nicht klar, dass du einfach nicht recht hast.



Das einzige was an deiner Taktik totsicher ist, sind Ausgangssituationen welche dir einen Vorteil verschaffen:

-dein Gegner rennt gegen Hindernisse
-dein Gegner bleibt nicht auf Distanz und du bist ihm plötzlich auf 10 m nahe
-du machst dich immun gegen snare (was nicht geht), was du zurückgenommen hast nachdem ich dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe
-du nimmst Tränke und ignorierst die Möglichkeit, dass dein Gegner das natürlich auch kann usw.

Zudem änderst du ständig deine Behauptungen, die Posts von dir zu welchen ich Stellung bezogen habe sind folgende:



			
				Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Spiel nen Schwarzork auf Level 21 und im 1on1 hat mich bisher niemand beeindrucken können. Am schwersten sind noch Sigmapriester, den Rest lach ich einfach aus. Besonders Die "imba" Firemages... lol. Ich hab 6500 HP (und bekomm dazu noch extrem wenig Dmg^^), hau denen 2 - 3 mal auf den Sack und den Rest besorgen se sich selber.
> 
> Von mir aus kanns bleiben wie's ist^^
> 
> Keine Ahnung gegen was für Tanks du bisher gespielt hast... vermutlich welche auf Level 1. Ich kann mich gegen jegliche bewegungseinschränkende Effekte immun machen und den Gegner an mich binden. Ich hab nen self-heal, auf Level 21 6500 HP, unendlich viel Rüstung und Widerstände. Und das aller Beste, mit Level 22 kann ich dann sogar noch Aktionspunkte abziehen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, du hast keine Ahnunug wovon du redest. Und deine Firemages verputz ich zum Frühstück... lol^^ Blackorc 4 President!



Klar gewinnt man manchmal und je geschickter man sich anstellt, desto öfter. Doch so wie du es darstellst, sprichst du entweder allen anderen Spielern die Fähigkeit "gut" zu spielen ab, oder aber du behauptest, deine Klasse sei unbesiegbar aufgrund der Spielmechanik, was aber beides schlicht und ergreifend falsch ist und deshalb von mir kritisiert wurde, weil es Leuten die das Forum lesen einen falschen Eindruck über das Spiel vermittelt.

Mit jedem Posting das was man selbst gesagt hat zu verdrehen etc. ändert daran auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Da halt ich gar nichts von. Würde doch alles nur langweilig machen, weil man vorher genau wüsste was kommt. Dann gäbs eine Taktik für alles und fertig. Ne, muss ich nicht haben.
> 
> Noch was...
> Was mir so generell auffällt an BGs, wir bei der Zerstörung haben meisten kaum Healer, sehr viele Tanks und wenig reine DDs.
> ...



Das die Tankklasse bei den Imps nicht vorhanden ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Elfen sind nur was für metrosexuelle und tankende Zwerge sind irgendwie selten. :<

P.S. Ich finde das Stein Papier Schere System eigentlich gut. ABER ich denke Tanks drücken für Ihren abnormalen Widerstand zu viel Dmg raus.


----------



## Ekkiman (23. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gibt es schon. Auf Erengrad rennt die Gilde Schwert & Rose schon seit T2 mit 2 SG´s herum. Wenn du die im Szenario traffst konnte man eigentlich direkt wieder rausgehen. Perfekt aufgebaute Gruppen, alle auf max Level für das Szenario und dann entweder im Casterfokus oder Assisttrain die Feinde nieder gemacht. Mein Schwertmeister lebte im Fokus von denen etwa 2,5 sek.
> 
> Naja wers nötig hat soll halt so spielen, muss sich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn das Szenario dann immer nach 2min leer ist, weil keiner mehr Bock hat sich abschlachten zu lassen.



Genau das befürchte ich wird mir im Endgame als Gelegenheitsspieler das Spiel vermasseln. Lauter eingespielte Trupps die mich als Trainingsobjekt betrachten.-.-


----------



## sTereoType (23. September 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Genau das befürchte ich wird mir im Endgame als Gelegenheitsspieler das Spiel vermasseln. Lauter eingespielte Trupps die mich als Trainingsobjekt betrachten.-.-


sicher ist es frustrirend gegen "profis" zu verlieren, aber das hält mich im rl auch nicht davon ab mit und gegen meine kumpels die teilweise im fußballvereinen sind zu spielen.^^ und irgendwann lernt man auch selber dazu.
Bsp: als ichd amals guildwars angefangen hab (ca 4monate nach release). gab es auch schon genug die wussten wie der hase läuft und haben mich immer nieder gemacht. nachdem ich dann nach und nach begriffen habe (durch erneutes verlieren^^) was ich falsch mache, wurde ich auch beiläufig beser . denke so ähnlich wird es auch in WAR ablaufen. am anfang zergst du einfach nur mit und wirst bestimmt auch umgekloppt. nach und nach merkst du was deine aufgabe wo ist und du gliederst dich einfach ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -du machst dich immun gegen snare (was nicht geht), was du zurückgenommen hast nachdem ich dich darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe



Ich aus der Deckung, bekommen Snare. Ich machen zauber, dass Snare gehen weg, drücken Sprinten, ich am Ziel. Drücken Aktionstrank, machen Snare, hauen weg. Wenn Gegner zu weit weg, mich rennen in Deckung, warten bis Gegner zu dumm, wenn nötig warten ewig. Kill verschenken z.B. in BG nix machen viel Sinn. 

So und aus, kein Bock mehr mich mit deinen Fantastereien rumzuärgern. Bin doch ned deine Mutter. Du liest einfach was du willst, obs da steht oder nicht. Wenn Kleinkinder quängeln ist das ok, bei Erwachsenen wirkts peinlich. Denk mal drüber nach
bzw. halt, lass es lieber bleiben, hat bisher ja auch nicht funktioniert. Zum Schluss wird noch jemand verletzt und dann willste es ned gewesen sein. Nene, nicht mit mir^^


----------



## Maugaran (23. September 2008)

AltathirChris schrieb:


> dunkelelfen zauberer und feuerzauberer machen den übertrieeeeeebensten schaden und so zerbrechlich wie überall angeprangert wird sind die nich wirklich




sry aber so ein quatsch...

zauberer machen nur sehr viel schaden wenn die magie hoch genaug gestackt ist. >Und das bedeutet einen übertrieber enormer Eigenschaden der ohne Healer nach 2 casts auf 0 gesetzt werden muss.

bei normalen casts liegt er zwischen den normalen dds.

Eine Zauberin hält nix aus! sobald ein Melee an mir dran ist habe ich die Möglichkeit mit meinem einzigen CC auf lvl 15 die flücht zu ergreifen. Ein CC Kampf CC ist nicht annährend möglich weil der Schadensoutput im Vergleich zum Leben und der Rüstung zu niedrig ist.

Ich habe auf gleicher Stufen noch nie ein 1on1 gewonnen. Das spieht bei meinen anderen Klassen schon anders aus.

Egal ob gegen Tank, Heiler oder DD ich ziehe immer den kürzeren wenn ich auf mich allein angewiesen bin und daran sollte schnell was geändert werden!

Jetzt sagen manche vielleicht, das ist ein Teamspiel.. ja schon aber es gibt oft genug Situationen wo man auch mal was allein reissen muss und das klappt nicht annährend! Komisch aber bei anderen Klassen schon.. zumindest gegen ein paar Gegner!


----------



## Grimmm (23. September 2008)

mach dir keine sorgen wenn es um Keep Verteidigung und solche dinge gehen wird wirst du später oft genug den warmen "Rufregen" auf deinen schultern spüren. Während Tanks nur warten bis das Tor fällt oder auch nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (23. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> sry aber so ein quatsch...
> 
> zauberer machen nur sehr viel schaden wenn die magie hoch genaug gestackt ist. >Und das bedeutet einen übertrieber enormer Eigenschaden der ohne Healer nach 2 casts auf 0 gesetzt werden muss.
> 
> ...



Dein Opfer sollten die Tanks sein. Das diese ein wenig stark sind (vielleicht auch nur in der Lvl-Range), wurde hier schon erwähnt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> Jetzt sagen manche vielleicht, das ist ein Teamspiel.. ja schon aber es gibt oft genug Situationen wo man auch mal was allein reissen muss und das klappt nicht



Diese Situationen gibt es maximal im PvE aber nicht wenn du anständig RvR machst...
Und hallo? Du bist Damagedealer! Willst du jetzt auch noch ne Superrüstung, damit du ja viel aushälst?
Wenn der Feind SO nah an dich herankommt machst entweder DU etwas falsch oder deine Gruppe oder beide...


----------



## Grimmm (23. September 2008)

*original text gelöscht weil der vollhonk aus dem thread getilgt wurde*


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Gerade im Kapfgetümmel ist es einfach an Pampers-Bomber ranzukommen, weils meistens ziemlich hektisch zugeht. Das hat auch nichts mit Fehler der Gruppe zu tun oder sonstwas. Letzten endes kann man immer durchrennen. Klar hier und da hängt man mal kurz fest (die Betonung liegt auf kurz) aber Tanks kippen nunmal eben nicht so einfach, und wenn 1-2 Healer dahinter stehen schon gar nicht. Also tut nicht so als wärt ihr noch nie von einem Tank gekillt worden, kauft euch eh niemand ab.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2008)

Reported!


----------



## Siccaria (23. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung gegen was für Tanks du bisher gespielt hast... vermutlich welche auf Level 1. Ich kann mich gegen jegliche bewegungseinschränkende Effekte immun machen und den Gegner an mich binden. Ich hab nen self-heal, auf Level 21 6500 HP, unendlich viel Rüstung und Widerstände. Und das aller Beste, mit Level 22 kann ich dann sogar noch Aktionspunkte abziehen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, du hast keine Ahnunug wovon du redest.


Um nochmal auf vorhin zurückzukommen: Als Sigmarspriester hat mich bisher noch kein Tank getötet wenn nicht:
a) er über meinem lv war
b) der Kampf so lange gedauert hat das er Verstärkung bekommen hat (was ich jetzt nur mal dazuschreibe weil das in den Szenarien häufiger vorkam, letztlich hat mich da aber nicht der Tank getötet)

Und lass die Unterstellung ich wüsste nicht wovon ich rede, es ist einfach nur eine Beschreibung dessen was ich bisher im Spiel erlebt habe.
Der Dmg Output eines Orks oder Auserwählten reicht nicht gegen die Heilleistung, schadensspitzen sind nicht nennenswert vorhanden bei den Tankklassen und Snaren kann er mich so viel er will - denn ich WILL gar nicht von ihm wegkommen. Umgekehrt hab ich noch keinen nennenswerten Selfheal erlebt bei irgendeinem Tank der den Schaden des Priesters komplett ausgleichen würde. Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Albatou schrieb:


> Und deine Firemages verputz ich zum Frühstück... lol^^ Blackorc 4 President!


Wenn Du übrigens genauer gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir aufgefallen das ich auch geschrieben hätte das die Magier für meinen Tank ebenfalls Kanonenfutter sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (23. September 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf vorhin zurückzukommen: Als Sigmarspriester hat mich bisher noch kein Tank getötet wenn nicht:
> a) er über meinem lv war
> b) der Kampf so lange gedauert hat das er Verstärkung bekommen hat (was ich jetzt nur mal dazuschreibe weil das in den Szenarien häufiger vorkam, letztlich hat mich da aber nicht der Tank getötet)
> 
> ...



Okok, aber erklär mir mal weshalb du angepisst bist, wenn ich Oldboy zittiert hatte und gar nicht dich? ...Ne, sorry. Kappiers nicht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ok, Forentwink, damits so ausieht als wären andere deiner Meinung. Bin mal auf deine Erklärung gespannt.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

@ Albatou

Niemand ist hier angepisst bis auf dich und keiner wird persönlich oder gar beleidigend bis auf dich. Wir argumentieren hier und einige von uns sind der Meinung, dass deine Erklärungen wie du im 1 on 1 als Schwarzork "alles auslacht" etc. nicht zutreffen oder eben gar keine 1 on 1 Situationen sind, was man auch aus deinen wenigen Argumenten ablesen kann.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Zauberinn soll viel aushalten ? Witz ? Sogar mein Schwertmeister kloppt die sehr schnell um, wenn sie keine Heilung kriegt. Mein Maschinist braucht 3-4 Schuss.


----------



## Skullzigg (23. September 2008)

AltathirChris schrieb:


> hi leuts
> 
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen wie das denn mit der balance bei war aussieht weil ein paar klassen einfach übertrieben stark sind
> ...



im endgame wird das sehr anders aussehen und außerdem : schere,stein,papier ??


----------



## Black_Seraph (23. September 2008)

Irgendwie verfällt die Diskussion hier in ein
RangedDD < Melees            or
RangedDD > Melees            schema.

Ich für meinen teil finde es SEHR gut dass Tanks so lange stehen. Von mir aus könnten sie zwar weniger dmg machen, aber die Standhaftigkeit sollten Sie beibehalten.
Mit Schrecken erinnere ich mich an Zeiten aus Daoc, in denen man als Fulltank mit alles Resis cap und roten Resibuffs aus dem turm trat, und man nur noch eines hörte: BOOMBOOMBOOMBOOM 4 Bolts tot. 1,4 Sekunden Lebenszeit. Im Gegensatz dazu musste man schon als deftank ne gefühlte Ewigkeit auf nem Caster rumprügeln.

Bisher (lvl 15 Schami) bin ich mir dem ganzen recht zufrieden. Aber ich halte mich ja auch lieber aus der reichweite von Tanks und RangedDDs gleichermaßen raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S.: Albatou, achte doch bitte ein wenig auf deinen Ton. Du machst dich hier ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## OldboyX (23. September 2008)

Mit wir meine ich Siccaria und mich und eventuell noch ein zwei andere in diesem Thread.



			
				Albatou schrieb:
			
		

> Ich aus der Deckung, bekommen Snare. Ich machen zauber, dass Snare gehen weg, drücken Sprinten, ich am Ziel. Drücken Aktionstrank, machen Snare, hauen weg. Wenn Gegner zu weit weg, mich rennen in Deckung, warten bis Gegner zu dumm, wenn nötig warten ewig. Kill verschenken z.B. in BG nix machen viel Sinn.





Ich kenne einige maps für Szenarien bis inklusive T3, aber die Plätze wo du dich so verstecken kannst, dass ein Fernkämpfer keine Möglichkeit hat sich entsprechend zu positionieren und dir aus der Ferne eine reinzudrücken sind sehr sehr rar...und wie auch schon wiederholt gesagt: Nur weil du hinter einen Baum rennst heißt das nicht, dass der Fernkämpfer dir nachfolgt, er ändert seinen Winkel und schon schießt er wieder auf dich...


----------



## Legacy (23. September 2008)

sehr unterhaltssam das ganze hier 2 sachen

1. ES ist offiziel bestätigt dass dieses Spiel im speziellen RvR nach dem SRP (Schere-Stein Papier) Prinzip funktioniert. Erläuterungen spar ich mir weiß hoffentlich jeder was das ist....
2. ES HEIßT EISENBRECHER nicht beiser -.-'

und jaja mimimi meine klasse ist zu schwach mimmimi und ich bin der Top Killer Ultra Mörder Basher -.-'

so far


----------



## Cictani (23. September 2008)

Dann erläutere mir doch mal das Prinzip, was ist denn z. B. der Machinist? Stein? Schere? oder was, bzw. gegen wen soll er es einfach haben?


----------



## soulstrider (23. September 2008)

Hab ich Maschinist gehört ? Also ich hab im Maschinisten Forum schon ein wenig gepostet,
kannst du dir ja mal anschauen wenns ums Allgemeine geht, oder hast du konkrete Problem mit
dem Maschinisten ?

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## cynir (23. September 2008)

Legacy schrieb:


> sehr unterhaltssam das ganze hier 2 sachen
> 
> 1. ES ist offiziel bestätigt dass dieses Spiel im speziellen RvR nach dem SRP (Schere-Stein Papier) Prinzip funktioniert. Erläuterungen spar ich mir weiß hoffentlich jeder was das ist....
> 2. ES HEIßT EISENBRECHER nicht beiser -.-'
> ...



Im Fall von Schere-Stein-Papier wüsste ich echt gerne was der Erzmagier ist und welche Klassen er ohne jegliche Probleme schlagen können soll.

Das SRP hier ist ein wenig kaputt, gibt Klassen die schlagen überhaupt niemanden, gibt Klassen die schlagen so gut wie jeden ausser Tanks.

Ist aber egal, die Extrem-Damage-Klassen werden generft werden, die extrem Schwachen gepusht, irgendwann in nem Jahr oder so wirds etwas geben das man vielleicht als Ballance bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Delex (23. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Im Fall von Schere-Stein-Papier wüsste ich echt gerne was der Erzmagier ist und welche Klassen er ohne jegliche Probleme schlagen können soll.
> 
> Das SRP hier ist ein wenig kaputt, gibt Klassen die schlagen überhaupt niemanden, gibt Klassen die schlagen so gut wie jeden ausser Tanks.
> 
> Ist aber egal, die Extrem-Damage-Klassen werden generft werden, die extrem Schwachen gepusht, irgendwann in nem Jahr oder so wirds etwas geben das man vielleicht als Ballance bezeichnen kann.



Hmm...sry, aber Du hast wirklich Probleme mit nem Erzmagier etwas umzuhauen ? Das ist nicht Dein ernst, oder ? 
Sag ja nicht, dass die Klasse Ultra Imba ist, aber einigermassen vernünftig gespielt hast Du auf jeden Fall die Chance praktisch gegen alles.

Falls das bei Dir nicht so sein sollte, kannst Du mir ne PN schicken, dann schauen wir mal was Du falsch machst. 

Viele Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Im Fall von Schere-Stein-Papier wüsste ich echt gerne was der Erzmagier ist und welche Klassen er ohne jegliche Probleme schlagen können soll.
> 
> Das SRP hier ist ein wenig kaputt, gibt Klassen die schlagen überhaupt niemanden, gibt Klassen die schlagen so gut wie jeden ausser Tanks.
> 
> Ist aber egal, die Extrem-Damage-Klassen werden generft werden, die extrem Schwachen gepusht, irgendwann in nem Jahr oder so wirds etwas geben das man vielleicht als Ballance bezeichnen kann.



Ja genau das zeigt doch, dass WAR ein Teamspiel ist. In WoW kann auch ein Schattenpriester was umhauen. In WAR hat der Erzmagier gegen kaum was ne Chance, dafür aber ist er die Lebensversicherung für alle anderen Charaktere !!!

Nur wenn die Klassen zusammenarbeiten entfalten sie ihr volles Potenzial


----------



## Protek (23. September 2008)

An der Balance wird eh noch ständig gefeilt, 

so im eigentlichen Setting könnte es wie folgt sein, mir aber eigentlich egal weil man schlussendlich die ganze Fraktion vs Fraktion ca Balanced sein sollte (Team/Raid) was auch immer, gewisse Klassen machen einfach zu derben Dmg output, bisschen fair sollte man es schon noch halten. Das man mit bisschen Spielskill den Gegner doch umhauen "könnte"

Tank - hält gut aus , dafür wenig Dmg output
Heiler- heilt gut weg, dafür wenig Dmg output
Magier -machen gut Dmg, dafür kippen sie gegen Nahkämpfer schnell um
Nahkämpfer, guter dmg, schwach gegen Magier über Entfernung

Beim Schattenkrieger habe ich auch gemerkt, das die Nahkampfangriffe nicht so der Bringer sind, aber das ist auf Low Lvl klar so, wahrscheinlich bei jeder Klasse.

Es heisst abwarten, mit der Zeit ändert sich das Balance, das wird immer so sein.


----------



## Realtec (23. September 2008)

@te 

DoK: er soll viel aushalten? xDDDD mal angespielt? gehst du mit ihm in die offensive kannst du gleich nach 5 sekunden das zeitliche segnen der selfheal bringt im pvp fast garnichts da er zu gering ausfällt und selbst wenn man gehealt wird überlebt man nciht so lang

Sorc/brightwizard:die beiden fallen relativ schnell um also besonders ausdauernd find ich sie nicht wirklich.In szenarien und allgemein im rvr eine gute entscheidung viel schaden auszuteieln, der einzige nachteil ist das man nach 5,6 schlägen das zeitliche segnen muss

den magus mit der sorc bzw dem bright wizard zu vergleichen ist sowieso totaler schwachsinn da es völlig verschiedene klassen sind


----------

